# What a SITE! { Sexual content}



## Firemajic

A member suggested that I check out a Dating Website... Sooo, in the interest of Science, and because I was curious.. I checked it out.. GAWWWWD!!! This just cant be for real.. okkk here are a few of the less explicit user names:
Cherrylicker
Deepdiver
Nutterbutter
13"JUST4U

Here is one  the messages that did not make me puke.. but did make me sick...
User name : IMMAREALDICK: " Hello Beautiful! { so far, not bad!} I am a book worm, I love reading, [{ Okkk! A man that can read, cooool!}.. I also love making spread sheets..{ well, a man with a hobby! I am intrigued!} I would LOVE to come over tonight and spread YOUR... sheets! { Squeeeek!!}

MY message to IMMAREALDICK: I think NOT...


----------



## Reichelina

I would love to go out on a date with that guy! 
Then break his bones.  

Fun!


----------



## InstituteMan

I've never used those sites, but I've heard lots of fun (!?) anecdotes about them. If you're on the one I am thinking of, the key is to swipe in whatever direction it is that rejects the losers. Don't swipe in the other direction, which indicates that you like the loser!

Have fun!


----------



## dale

dating sites = people who can't even get laid in a bar by that 300 lb drunk chick at 3 in the morning.


----------



## Firemajic

InstituteMan said:


> I've never used those sites, but I've heard lots of fun (!?) anecdotes about them. If you're on the one I am thinking of, the key is to swipe in whatever direction it is that rejects the losers. Don't swipe in the other direction, which indicates that you like the loser!
> 
> Have fun!




IMan, I want to Thank you for giving me the headszzup about the Dating site... to show my appreciation, I created a user profile for youuuu... You are verrrrry popular! here is a run down of your activity:

BIGSLICKCHICK winked at you!
HOT4U sent you a flirty message
IMMASPANKU sent a friend request AND a naughty pic
WRONGTURNGURL said call her for directions to her place [666-666-6666]


KIDDING! hahaahaaa...

Dale, a 300 pound male, with 3 eyes and no forehead, would be eye candy... mummm hummmm.....


----------



## Firemajic

Reichelina said:


> I would love to go out on a date with that guy!
> Then break his bones.
> 
> Fun!




Stay away from there... I will be watching...


----------



## am_hammy

We created a profile for our friend Dan in college and he got a big response. Some of his hobbies were wind surfing, drinking wine, cleaning, and rock climbing Mount Everest. 

He was not pleased. But it was fuuuuuunny


----------



## Firemajic

I did not really do that to IMan, hammmmy... lmao... but the thought is delicious....although, I am working on a special surprise for Dale...


----------



## Phil Istine

Firemajic said:


> A member suggested that I check out a Dating Website... Sooo, in the interest of Science, and because I was curious.. I checked it out.. GAWWWWD!!! This just cant be for real.. okkk here are a few of the less explicit user names:
> Cherrylicker
> Deepdiver
> Nutterbutter
> 13"JUST4U
> 
> Here is one  the messages that did not make me puke.. but did make me sick...
> User name : IMMAREALDICK: " Hello Beautiful! { so far, not bad!} I am a book worm, I love reading, [{ Okkk! A man that can read, cooool!}.. I also love making spread sheets..{ well, a man with a hobby! I am intrigued!} I would LOVE to come over tonight and spread YOUR... sheets! { Squeeeek!!}
> 
> MY message to IMMAREALDICK: I think NOT...



I suppose he must Excel at something.


----------



## Firemajic

:shock:...... yeah..   nthego: BRB... ima create your verrry own profile there... I am friends with NAUGHTYNYMPHO, And she will keep you real busy.. OOO, you can thank meee later!


----------



## Plasticweld

I guess I am pretty naïve, I would not have thought it would be that tough to find a decent guy for you.  Your good looking and talented, I would have thought the guys would be beating down the door before you were snatched up..."I said snatched"  :witless:  anyway, I'll keep my eyes open for ya.


----------



## Bishop

Now now, let's not be too harsh. After all, they clearly used BOTH of their brain cells to come up with those messages.


----------



## Schrody

dale said:


> dating sites = people who can't even get laid in a bar by that 300 lb drunk chick at 3 in the morning.



I beg your pardon Dale, if I wanted a one night stand, trust me, I had a lot of opportunities even without dating sites! And yes, there is a lot of creepy guys and gals there, just like in real life, only this way, you can reject them even faster because you realized how creepy they are!


I had only one one night stand, and I was happy with it!


----------



## Firemajic

I just got home from not dating, and checked my messages, maybe I was toooo quick to judge... things are lookin up
my activity;
BIGPHATLOSER winked at me

I received a PM from GOLFJOK31

GOLFJOK31: Hey, I am an avid golfer [ well,at least he is athletic!] How about I bring my titanium STEEL SHAFT 9 iron and my one of a kind balls, and show YOU how I make a hole in one!!!

MY reply to GOLFJOK31: I think NOT....


----------



## Ultraroel

As a male.. this seems to interesting. 
I don't know any guy who receives messages without working for it.

@GOLFJOCK lol.. Guy is trying to sound poshy with his name.


----------



## midnightpoet

A site like that could bring back celibacy.


----------



## Kevin

too much...


----------



## Ultraroel

One of the reasons I wouldn't use dating sites, is cause half of the females are Gay catfish, trying to get a hold of new pics and other things.

Catfishing is a weird idea in general, but it's the reason I've never considered internetdating..


----------



## Reichelina

Firemajic said:


> Stay away from there... I will be watching...



Lol! 

But then again, Julia, you don't have to go to that dating site. 
WF has a lot of single and talented men! 


Bonus: they probably like to cuddle! Tee hee.


----------



## Firemajic

I just woke up, after a long night full of real bad dreams, and I checked my activity on that damn site...

I don't have a clue what this means... so, I don't know how offensive it may be, so I will apologize in advance ...

Message from: PLATANOG: Soy inteligente, me gusta pobar cosas Y estoy muy motivado Y tu !!

Message from: ALLUCANEAT: Heey Baby! Do you like fine dinning ?? Come to my place for a smorgasbord!!! Check out my profile for a pic of what is on tonight's MENu...

Okkk... I thought this is fabulous! A real date with a guy who can cook! sooo, I checked his profile for the MENu pic... lets just say I will NEVER ... EVER eat again.... EVVVVVER!!!!
My reply to ALLUCANEAT; I think NOT... NEVVVVVR.... EVVVVVER...


----------



## escorial

I was on a dating site for years and in the end it turned me into a serial dater who just burnt out with meeting so many different women..sometimes it was good and bad but you can talk for moths and at the end of the day it's not until you meet someone face to face that you really connect..i found it can be fun to begin with but it can turn you off trying too...worth a shot..just filter out the pervs and weirdo's and be selective...cool


----------



## Firemajic

Reichelina said:


> Lol!
> 
> But then again, Julia, you don't have to go to that dating site.
> WF has a lot of single and talented men!
> 
> 
> Bonus: they probably like to cuddle! Tee hee.







:love_heart::love_heart::love_heart:   !!!!   :sylvestertweety:


----------



## Firemajic

escorial said:


> I was on a dating site for years and in the end it turned me into a serial dater who just burnt out with meeting so many different women..sometimes it was good and bad but you can talk for moths and at the end of the day it's not until you meet someone face to face that you really connect..i found it can be fun to begin with but it can turn you off trying too...worth a shot..just filter out the pervs and weirdo's and be selective...cool






OOOO, I'm NOT tryin to get a date...  I am doin' a scientific study of the Male Gender... This is just research...


----------



## Reichelina

Firemajic said:


> OOOO, I'm NOT tryin to get a date...  I am doin' a scientific study of the Male Gender... This is just research...



Dirty work. Hahaha.


----------



## Plasticweld

Firemajic said:


> OOOO, I'm NOT tryin to get a date...  I am doin' a scientific study of the Male Gender... This is just research...



 used a similar argument while researching my father's Playboy magazines when I was a kid,  " I found the research very rewarding :}"


----------



## Firemajic

Plasticweld said:


> used a similar argument while researching my father's Playboy magazines when I was a kid,  " I found the research very rewarding :}"






:tickled_pink:   EXACTLY! It takes a LOT of dedication, hard work and concentration to be a gooood researcher... AND, I AM dedicated...


----------



## Plasticweld

Firemajic said:


> :tickled_pink:   EXACTLY! It takes a LOT of dedication, hard work and concentration to be a gooood researcher... AND, I AM dedicated...




And both hands!


----------



## Firemajic

Plasticweld said:


> And both hands!






:coffeescreen::redface2:.... lmao....


----------



## Schrody

Plasticweld said:


> used a similar argument while researching my father's Playboy magazines when I was a kid,  " I found the research very rewarding :}"



And don't forget about the jokes


----------



## Firemajic

Okkkk... well, I got in trouble over there at THAT DAMN site... I am in serious danger of being BANNED... seems like one of the RULZ is .. well members are allowed to be verrrrry seXXXually explicit... they are allowed to say that THEY want to F*#% MEEEE... BUT, I am NOT allowed to suggest that THEY go F*#%  THEMSELVES...

my activity is slowing down due to my reputation..

LOOKIN4PUSSINBOOTS winked at me.


----------



## LeeC

^ seems a perfectly reasonable response to me.


----------



## Firemajic

LeeC said:


> ^ seems a perfectly reasonable response to me.




My response.... OR the response of the Administrator of that DAMN Site...? lol...


----------



## Firemajic

Well, my research was cut short...I was banned from that DAMN SITE last night after I received this message:

PERV4U: Heey sexy, Thank you for an exceptionally erotic night !!! I " BROWSED" your profile ALLLL NITE LOOOOOONG!!!!

I can't repeat my response .... 

Anyway, I found a new website ... I think I am gonna like it there! "The Naughty Knitters" ...  I am going to Walmart to purchase some knitting needles and yarn...


----------



## escorial

what made me laugh once was I put up poetry and prose as my fav things...and I ended up on a date and while sitting in a pub I asked her about what was it about poetry and prose she liked..she said..their what I like when I'm not going out...I went the toilet and laughed..now that was one of the fun sides of dating sites for me..enjoy your knitting..teapot cosy's are cool....


----------



## Ultraroel

Haven't dated online yet.

This seems really nice though. I can just message ladies whatever I like and pretend it's normal..
and they will pretend it's normal too.. If I look at how many random, messages my GF gets on Facebook from these people that roam social media for sexy girls.. I cannot imagine what it would be like to be on a website that was meant to receive messages from desperate guys..


----------



## Tealynn

I've tried them on and off for years. My closest friend met her husband on-line - been married for 17 years. My cousin just married a guy she met on-line. I know many more success stories. 

I, however, have not had any such successes. Last guy suffered from narcissistic personality disorder. We broke up the first time over bacon. Guy before him said he liked to drink socially - saved the fact that he didn't have a license because he had just received his second DUI till our first date. (His friend drove him...) Guy before told me I would make a wonderful mother figure to his daughter - on our first date... I'll stop here. But I have been cussed out via PM's because I didn't respond to their messages...


----------



## LeeC

The wife relayed a plot she'd seen on TV. This guy had a cottage industry going where he found wives online, only to suffer them dying in freak accidents. That is after he'd taken out life insurance on them, of course.


----------



## Firemajic

Tealynn said:


> I've tried them on and off for years. My closest friend met her husband on-line - been married for 17 years. My cousin just married a guy she met on-line. I know many more success stories.
> 
> I, however, have not had any such successes. Last guy suffered from narcissistic personality disorder. We broke up the first time over bacon. Guy before him said he liked to drink socially - saved the fact that he didn't have a license because he had just received his second DUI till our first date. (His friend drove him...) Guy before told me I would make a wonderful mother figure to his daughter - on our first date... I'll stop here. But I have been cussed out via PM's because I didn't respond to their messages...





OOOo... I think that guy, that you had a fight with.. over bacon? Weell, HE is on that DAMN SITE, he goes by the user name : LOSER4U...


----------



## Firemajic

Okkk, weeelll.... I got BANNED from that DAMN SITE " THE NAUGHTY KNITTERS".... Okk..well, apparently, men also knit! Who knew, right? well there is a Knittin dude there, and his user name is REALMENKNIT... anyway.. I asked what size knitting needles I needed for the group project.. REALMENKNIT responded that he would send me a pic of his 12 inch needles to see if they might be the size that would work for me...
MY Response to REALMENKNIT: YOU STUPID BASTARD! YOU F%$#&^$% PERVERT! Take your 12 inch needles and insert them in your%%#**&%$*^%$... then I will assist you to &&^$>> ^^$%#*@$!&&%^... right after I %#%%$@*&$%#!!!!!

WELL... I got BANNED... REALMENKNIT really does knit... he really WAS talking about his knitting needles.... I tried to explain about my experience on that OTHER DAMN SITE... BUT.. toooo late... REALMENKNIT is in therapy... they say EVERY TIME he sees a KNITTING NEEDLE, he starts screamin and has to be medicated...

anyway... I found a new website... COOKING WITH CROCK POTS... I am soooo excited...


----------



## Schrody

Hey Fire, wanna buy pot? - *click*


----------



## Firemajic

:coffeescreen:Hahaaaaa... yeah...  how about I trade you my knitting needles for some.. I mean "one".....


----------



## Schrody

Sure, why not?


----------



## Firemajic

That stoooopid web site, "Cooking with crock pots".... I ... weelll, yeah, I did get banned from there... I mean how was I to know they were serious? COOOOME OOOON!!! I submitted a recipe for the group to try... and they said it was offensive... what a bunch of uptight crock heads... I am glad I got banned.... BUT, I have found something new... intriguing... I discovered the world of INFOMERCIALS!!! Who knew there were sooooo many adult toys...


----------



## Schrody

They didn't like your pot brownies? :lol:


----------



## LeeC

Firemajic said:


> That stoooopid web site, "Cooking with crock pots".... I ... weelll, yeah, I did get banned from there... I mean how was I to know they were serious? COOOOME OOOON!!! I submitted a recipe for the group to try... and they said it was offensive... what a bunch of uptight crock heads... I am glad I got banned.... BUT, I have found something new... intriguing... I discovered the world of INFOMERCIALS!!! Who knew there were sooooo many adult toys...


I sense a rabble rouser's mind set.


----------



## Kevin

She's definitely a rebel. Watch it young lady or you'll end up in trouble, or worse: Pregnant!


----------



## Firemajic

hahaa.... in the name of "research".... I maXXXed out my credit cards at that Adult Toy Infomercial... would you believe me if I said I was kidding... "Research" is NOT cheap... neither are batteries... I didn't... really...anyway, there is this Tommy Copper thing ... it is supposed to cure any pain ... I would like to try it, but I don't have the money now.... sheeeeit...


----------



## Schrody

Kevin said:


> She's definitely a rebel. Watch it young lady or you'll end up in trouble, or worse: Pregnant!













...remember IM, this is a family site :lol:


----------



## Schrody

Oh God, I accused IM, when it was you Kevin, all along! :intense music: You little rascal 

Sorry, IM!


----------



## J Anfinson

FM,

If you wanted someone to talk inappropriately dirty to you, why didn't you just ask me to send a pm?


----------



## Schrody

Everyone can send dirty PM's...


----------



## Deleted member 56686

Now that's dirty [-X


----------



## Firemajic

Yeah well, I watched another infomercial last night ... It was about LIFELOCK... you know, people who steal your identity ... They said 1 out of EVERY 4 people will be victimized ... and it can be devastating, ruin your life and cost thousands of dollars to try to fix it yourself.. BUT good news! They can help... for a monthly fee... I was freeeeakin out... they said if someone steals your identity .. YOU have to prove YOU are the real YOU... and they said it is almost IMPOSSBLE to do that, without their help...so, I quickly changed the channel and found an infomercial about a new gadget that will make you look 10 years younger! They said the reason I don't have a love life,  and the reason no one takes me seriously, is because I am wrinkled... But, good news! They can help... anyway ... my point for this entire thread is about "THE HOOK"... Words used to draw the reader in , or the viewer... tell you something .. AND keep you at least watching/ reading/ listening/ believing/hoping... words can Manipulate... seduce... seeee.. I really was researching...


----------



## Schrody

But wait, there's more! If you order now, we'll give you a set of knives coined in the crater of a volcano, made from the star's core, because this knife is out of this world! Strong enough to survive a nuclear winter, gentle enough to slice a tomato in one move. It won't cost you $399, it won't cost you $299, this knives can be yours for only $199,99! ORDER NOW!


----------



## midnightpoet

Actually, I'm pretty sure the most used and abused word on the internet is "FREE." It's almost Pavlovian.  Anyone salivating yet?:icon_cheesygrin:


----------



## J Anfinson

Dating sites HATE him! You can increase the size of your...ahem...using one simple trick.


----------



## aurora borealis

J Anfinson said:


> Dating sites HATE him! You can increase the size of your...ahem...using one simple trick.



He's now very popular with the ladies, especially since he used THIS trick to look 20 years younger, causing dermatologists to hate him too.


----------



## Bard_Daniel

... for seventeen easy payments of 19.99!

BUT WAIT THERE'S MORE! If you order within the next 20 minutes we will include the bonus... and etc and etc.


----------



## Schrody

I love how all infomercials think people are normally retarded (no offence to mentally incapable), and they don't know how to slice a tomato, don't have the energy or balance without a magnet bracelet, can't paint their walls without paint dripping all over... Ah, it's a wonderful world.


----------



## Deleted member 56686

I like the one where the woman can't wrap her towel around her because it keeps falling off. :highly_amused:


----------



## Firemajic

I am depressed... I was in bed last night, eating Dorito's , using cherry chocolate ice cream for a dip,  and this infomercial came on... well thank goodness I watched it. THEY said that ALL women start gaining weight after the age of 30, cause your metabolism slooooows way down.. AND there is NOTHING I can do about it by myself! THEY said EVERYONE KNOWS that being FAT is socially UNACCEPTABLE !!!! You will NOT get your DREAM JOB, forget about EVER having sex again, cause you will be passed by for a SKINNY GIRL.. well, I guiltily pulled my hand out of the almost empty FAMILY SIZE Dorito bag... I was freeeeakin out! BUT.. GOOD NEWS! They can help! For 139.00 a month, THEY will ship , right to my door, this Scientific break through wonder pill! I can eat anything I want, and not gain a single pound!!!! WOW...I am so glad I saw that infomercial ...as soon as I get my credit card paid down, I will order, cause who wants to be "SOCIALLY UNACCEPTABLE".... [ and never have sex...]...


----------



## Aquilo

Well, Firem, you could investigate BDSM now.  *coughs* I might know the odd site here and there.


----------



## Firemajic

:coffeescreen:I am intrigued....


----------



## Aquilo

Fetlife (over 18s only) is fantastic! Some of the rope art is stunning to see--research. I said research back there, right? *winces*.  

Some of the A-Z lists out there... oh lord... *sobs* nooooo 'smoking Dragon' had nothing to do with Japanese martial arts... *name changed slightly to protect the innocent, lol!*


----------



## TKent

FM, take it from me, a vibrator is cheaper 



Firemajic said:


> I am depressed... I was in bed last night, eating Dorito's , using cherry chocolate ice cream for a dip,  and this infomercial came on... well thank goodness I watched it. THEY said that ALL women start gaining weight after the age of 30, cause your metabolism slooooows way down.. AND there is NOTHING I can do about it by myself! THEY said EVERYONE KNOWS that being FAT is socially UNACCEPTABLE !!!! You will NOT get your DREAM JOB, forget about EVER having sex again, cause you will be passed by for a SKINNY GIRL.. well, I guiltily pulled my hand out of the almost empty FAMILY SIZE Dorito bag... I was freeeeakin out! BUT.. GOOD NEWS! They can help! For 139.00 a month, THEY will ship , right to my door, this Scientific break through wonder pill! I can eat anything I want, and not gain a single pound!!!! WOW...I am so glad I saw that infomercial ...as soon as I get my credit card paid down, I will order, cause who wants to be "SOCIALLY UNACCEPTABLE".... [ and never have sex...]...


----------



## Schrody

Aquilo said:


> Fetlife (over 18s only) is fantastic! Some of the rope art is stunning to see--research. I said research back there, right? *winces*.
> 
> Some of the A-Z lists out there... oh lord... *sobs* nooooo 'smoking Dragon' had nothing to do with Japanese martial arts... *name changed slightly to protect the innocent, lol!*



Sure. Research :-" Nothing wrong with that... 



TKent said:


> FM, take it from me, a vibrator is cheaper



But can a vibrator take you to a dinner? Can a vibrator complain if there is no dinner? :dejection: Speaking of which, do you know what was the fifth house appliance to be electrified? That's right - a vibrator. Who invented it and why, find out in this "*fun*" story! XD


----------



## Plasticweld

Firemajic said:


> I am depressed... I was in bed last night, eating Dorito's , using cherry chocolate ice cream for a dip,  and this infomercial came on... well thank goodness I watched it. THEY said that ALL women start gaining weight after the age of 30, cause your metabolism slooooows way down.. AND there is NOTHING I can do about it by myself! THEY said EVERYONE KNOWS that being FAT is socially UNACCEPTABLE !!!! You will NOT get your DREAM JOB, forget about EVER having sex again, cause you will be passed by for a SKINNY GIRL.. well, I guiltily pulled my hand out of the almost empty FAMILY SIZE Dorito bag... I was freeeeakin out! BUT.. GOOD NEWS! They can help! For 139.00 a month, THEY will ship , right to my door, this Scientific break through wonder pill! I can eat anything I want, and not gain a single pound!!!! WOW...I am so glad I saw that infomercial ...as soon as I get my credit card paid down, I will order, cause who wants to be "SOCIALLY UNACCEPTABLE".... [ and never have sex...]...




A credit card plays a role in sex for guys as well, all we have to do is take our American Express Gold card and stick it to our forehead while sitting at the bar and we do can have sex.   I think the credit card companies are missing out on the best angle to promote their product.



They sell us guys a wonder pill as well, I guess it all comes down to credit cards and pharmaceuticals.


----------



## midnightpoet

There's a sucker born every minute
you job to go out and skin it
just sell your soul
you'll have pockets of gold
just lie and you'll be sure to win it.:icon_joker:


----------



## Ultraroel

Vrouwen, Je kan beter kippen houden --> Dutch proverb among men.. 
Here in Bulgaria you only need a foreign look and girls will flock to the "rich" foreigner.


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> who wants to be "SOCIALLY UNACCEPTABLE".... [ and never have sex...]...



It ain't so bad. The first twenty years can be difficult but it gets easier with the passing of time.


----------



## Firemajic

TKent said:


> FM, take it from me, a vibrator is cheaper




Yeah.. I maXXed out my credit card for some toys... with.. FREE RECHARGABLE batteries.. BUT.... they have NOT arrived yet, and neither have I...  Back to the Doritos and ice cream....


----------



## Firemajic

midnightpoet said:


> There's a sucker born every minute
> you job to go out and skin it
> just sell your soul
> you'll have pockets of gold
> just lie and you'll be sure to win it.:icon_joker:





Dear DEAR midnight... you have been in my brownies ...again! Save one for meee.... I need it tonight...


----------



## J Anfinson

TKent said:


> FM, take it from me, a vibrator is cheaper



Hold up, I dropped my binoculars. Almost fell out of this tree, too.


----------



## Phil Istine

I needed to be a sinner
  when she asked me out to dinner.
  She wanted some flattery,
  but flattened her battery -
  now she’s a whole lot thinner.


----------



## Firemajic

Last night, I was in bed, not eating Doritos... after watching another asinine infomercial about men who have "UNSIGHTLY BALDNESS"... How it was "SOCIALLY UNACCEPTABLE" to have hair on their chest, and none on their head.. and women who are  suffering from Turkey Neck syndrome ... well. I got pissed... I am NEVER going to be "socially acceptable".... and I don't wannabe! Screwit! I am goin it alone.. no more infomercials... BUT... I found this program about "THE END OF TIME".... seems like the world is going to implode in 2018... I was hoping it would destruct before Hillary takes the oval office...Anyway.....


----------



## dither

Never say never Firemagic.


----------



## Kevin

Eh, Dith... I didn't want to say on the other... but keen-wah has been known to shrink your boullies. Next thing you know you feel like blubbering once a month for nuthin. Yeah, let me tell you...moderation.
Miss Fire...scuze me: Mzz Fire, your post was getting me sentimental for  Ron Popeel and K-tel. Pocket fisherman, and I know every tune in the world for 5 notes, and five notes only.


----------



## dither

Kevin said:


> Eh, Dith... I didn't want to say on the other... but keen-wah has been known to shrink your boullies. Next thing you know you feel like blubbering once a month for nuthin. Yeah, let me tell you...moderation.
> Miss Fire...scuze me: Mzz Fire, your post was getting me sentimental for  Ron Popeel and K-tel. Pocket fisherman, and I know every tune in the world for 5 notes, and five notes only.



At my age, who cares?


----------



## Firemajic

Kevin said:


> Eh, Dith... I didn't want to say on the other... but keen-wah has been known to shrink your boullies. Next thing you know you feel like blubbering once a month for nuthin. Yeah, let me tell you...moderation.
> Miss Fire...scuze me: Mzz Fire, your post was getting me sentimental for  Ron Popeel and K-tel. Pocket fisherman, and I know every tune in the world for 5 notes, and five notes only.




LMAO!!! OOOO!!! Gordon Lightfoot!!! Sundown..... MZZ Firrre's favorite song....well...One of my favs.....


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> At my age, who cares?





:coffeescreen: Dither....


----------



## Firemajic

SQUEEEeeeeEEEK!!! I'm in bed watching Animal Planet.... They JUST found a Mermaid!! A REEEEAL MREMAID!!! I KNEW they existed....


----------



## aurora borealis

Are you _sure_ you're watching Animal Planet? I think you're actually watching SPACE.


----------



## Kevin

> OOOO!!! Gordon Lightfoot!!! Sundown..... MZZ Firrre's favorite song....well...One of my favs.....


 My most memorable was a collection of waltzes... which included _the Polovtsian, Polovtsian... _something or other, and, in this special, time limited offer, you also get an additional 2 albums: POLKAS! ♫ _I don't want her-you can have her-she's too fat me; she's too fat for me...♫_


----------



## Firemajic

10 CDS + BONUS DVD! 170 performances! Just 88 cents a song! 32 page BOOKLET! FREE SHIPPING and HANDLING!! from TIMELIFE
Bang a Gong: by t. rex  ....... mummmm hummmm....


----------



## dither

Ahhh T-Rex,
happy days.


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> Ahhh T-Rex,
> happy days.




You're built lie a car
you've got a hub cap diamond star halo
you're built like a car oh yeah
you're an untamed youth that's the truth
with your cloak full of eagles
you're dirty sweet and you're my girl

Get it on bang a gong get it on....

Dedicated to dither.... love you bunches..


----------



## dither

Mention them to me and i think " Ride a white Swan..."


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> Mention them to me and i think " Ride a white Swan..."





Ahhhh... I googled it, I have never heard that one...  I love the lyrics... that is one reason I became hooked on this type of music, the lyrics are so poetic....


----------



## Firemajic

After a real bad date yesterday, I came home, tried to remove the trauma by gouging an unsharpened pencil in my brain... when that did not work, I grabbed a bag of Doritos and the remote, climbed into bed... and, fell of the wagon..  yah... I watched this infomercial .. It was about products that "ENHANCE PLEASURE"... Guaranteed to cause "arousal".... sheeeit...seems like we pathetic humans are not capable of doing ANYTHING on our own, without "help".... okkk, I realllly am done with infomercials.... I am in dire need of Oprah's advice...if that does not work, there is always Dr. Phil.... HE tells it like it is....


----------



## WALTEREGO

I remember a comment I heard about online dating "The odd's are good, but the good's are odd" not gender specific. Maybe an idea for a book. (Online dating, poof there is sex after a personality bypass)


----------



## Reichelina

TKent said:


> FM, take it from me, a vibrator is cheaper



Ooh... Noted.


----------



## Firemajic

So, it is Sunday evening and I am doing what most dateless, socially unacceptable women are doin... I am in bed with my Doritos and ice cream [LOW FAT ice cream. thank you]... and I am watching Animal planet... this show "YETI or NOT" !!!! You might know him as "Bigfoot" ... Big, hairy, completely anti-social... speaks no English, just  grunts and roars and throws rocks when he is pissed... well, I am intrigued... OOOO he IS REAL, cause they have NEW SCIENTIFIC EVIDENCE!!!! And... I recognized his picture... He was on that damn dating site...his user name is DONTFUCKWITHME... I sent him a wink.....


----------



## aurora borealis

Firemajic said:


> So, it is Sunday evening and I am doing what most dateless, socially unacceptable women are doin... I am in bed with my Doritos and ice cream [LOW FAT ice cream. thank you]... and I am watching Animal planet... this show "YETI or NOT" !!!! You might know him as "Bigfoot" ... Big, hairy, completely anti-social... speaks no English, just  grunts and roars and throws rocks when he is pissed... well, I am intrigued... OOOO he IS REAL, cause they have NEW SCIENTIFIC EVIDENCE!!!! And... I recognized his picture... He was on that damn dating site...his user name is DONTFUCKWITHME... I sent him a wink.....



I didn't know my cousin went on dating sites. 

On a serious note, are Doritos and ice cream good together?


----------



## LeeC

Working on my revised edition, I came across this little Mexican drinking song verse that seemed a fit here. 

Una señora llamada Lulu dijo
cuando el pastor terminó,
"Ahora el Vicario es más rápido,
más grueso, más pulido,
y dos pulgadas más largo."

Ay, Yai, Yai, Yai


[hide=Translation]
A lady named Lulu said
when the pastor ended ,
"Now the Vicar is faster,
thicker , more polished ,
and two inches longer ."
[/hide]


--------------
so much for that BB code :-(


----------



## Firemajic

aurora borealis said:


> I didn't know my cousin went on dating sites.
> 
> On a serious note, are Doritos and ice cream good together?





Welll yeah.. Doritos and ice cream ARE good together... if you like the sweet and salty combo.... and it helps if you are also a manic depressive.... hahahaaaa....


----------



## Phil Istine

Firemajic said:


> Welll yeah.. Doritos and ice cream ARE good together... if you like the sweet and salty combo.... and it helps if you are also a manic depressive.... hahahaaaa....



Someone is missing a trick here.  They ought to make Dorito flavoured ice cream.


----------



## Firemajic

LeeC said:


> Working on my revised edition, I came across this little Mexican drinking song verse that seemed a fit here.
> 
> Una señora llamada Lulu dijo
> cuando el pastor terminó,
> "Ahora el Vicario es más rápido,
> más grueso, más pulido,
> y dos pulgadas más largo."
> 
> Ay, Yai, Yai, Yai
> 
> 
> [hide=Translation]
> A lady named Lulu said
> when the pastor ended ,
> "Now the Vicar is faster,
> thicker , more polished ,
> and two inches longer ."
> [/hide]
> 
> 
> --------------
> so much for that BB code :-(






:champagne::joker:...AY  YAAAI!!! YAAAAAI!!!!! yai.......  Lee..... AY..... lmao.... you wrote that... don't fib to meeee...


----------



## Firemajic

Phil Istine said:


> Someone is missing a trick here.  They ought to make Dorito flavoured ice cream.





Right! WITH BACON!!! Dorito Bacon chocolate ice cream.... who would need a date if they had that....hahaahaaa...


----------



## LeeC

Firemajic said:


> :champagne::joker:...AY  YAAAI!!! YAAAAAI!!!!! yai.......  Lee..... AY..... lmao.... you wrote that... don't fib to meeee...


No, no, I didn't write it. It's from a Mexican drinking song I remembered from my wayward youth. One of those songs that the original author of is long forgotten.


----------



## Firemajic

LeeC said:


> No, no, I didn't write it. It's from a Mexican drinking song I remembered from my wayward youth. One of those songs that the original author of is long forgotten.




LMAO.. Okkkk! I believe youuuu.... hahaaa.... catchy little ditty!


----------



## Firemajic

I am watching this religious program... and THEY said "The news is designed to make us feel bad, to scare us and stress us out" They went on to say " the ratio of bad news to good news is 99/1... the 1% being the news that make us feel good and give us some hope that our world has some redeeming qualities... THEY also said that the American people don't have a clue as to the real depth of problems we are facing with our government and that all wars are strategic  political games....


----------



## Schrody

Who would've thought I would agree with the religious views...


----------



## Firemajic

I know, right? They said that people who start their day by watching all the shitty stuff on TV start their day with a negative attitude....


----------



## Schrody

You should watch "Shadows of Liberty" - a documentary about how media controls your views and opinions, and who controls media. It's narrated by Julian Assange, don't know what you think of him, but it's really interesting.

The most important thing is not to believe in everything you read or hear in media - truth is not black and white, and it's mostly always in the middle...


----------



## Firemajic

Schrody said:


> You should watch "Shadows of Liberty" - a documentary about how media controls your views and opinions, and who controls media. It's narrated by Julian Assange, don't know what you think of him, but it's really interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched documentaries about the media, and the way the news is used to further political agendas...


----------



## Schrody

Firemajic said:


> Schrody said:
> 
> 
> 
> You should watch "Shadows of Liberty" - a documentary about how media controls your views and opinions, and who controls media. It's narrated by Julian Assange, don't know what you think of him, but it's really interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> I have watched documentaries about the media, and the way the news is used to further political agendas...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're smarter than 90% of the world's population. It's scary how it's easy to manipulate people...
Click to expand...


----------



## midnightpoet

Of course governments, media, and major corporations are controlled by the Illuminati, really lizard like aliens from the planet Zok who are here to harvest humans to feed their growing population.  Look close at Trump, can't you see a lizard behind that mask?:alien::icon_joker:


----------



## Firemajic

Schrody said:


> Firemajic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Then you're smarter than 90% of the world's population. It's scary how it's easy to manipulate people...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MANIPULATE.... manipulate...THAT is the word ... I hate that, why can't we be given the facts? Let ME decide how I feel, what I want to support or what I want NO part of... I RESENT the manipulation...
Click to expand...


----------



## Firemajic

midnightpoet said:


> Of course governments, media, and major corporations are controlled by the Illuminati, really lizard like aliens from the planet Zok who are here to harvest humans to feed their growing population.  Look close at Trump, can't you see a lizard behind that mask?:alien::icon_joker:






LMAO..... yeah....


----------



## Schrody

midnightpoet said:


> Of course governments, media, and major corporations are controlled by the Illuminati, really lizard like aliens from the planet Zok who are here to harvest humans to feed their growing population.  Look close at Trump, can't you see a lizard behind that mask?:alien::icon_joker:



Damn! My cover is blown! Nothing to do on this planet anymore...



Firemajic said:


> MANIPULATE.... manipulate...THAT is the word ... I hate that, why can't we be given the facts? Let ME decide how I feel, what I want to support or what I want NO part of... I RESENT the manipulation...



Because obedient, easy to manipulate people will never question your ways, why is something like it is, and they won't even care. The illusion of choice and freedom is enough for them.


----------



## LeeC

“_Success, like war and like charity in religion, covers a multitude of sins._”  ~  Sir Charles Napier


----------



## Plasticweld

Firemajic said:


> I know, right? They said that people who start their day by watching all the shitty stuff on TV start their day with a negative attitude....



Being jaded myself I am probably not the best to weigh in on the topic.   I have had a few encounters with the press, been an eye witness or part of the story to know the facts first hand about the story that was being reported. 


Two were fatalities the other a lawsuit and harassment case in all three the media was not even close to reporting what the true facts were of the story, either through omission or in-accurate facts drawing a wrong conclusion.  


My trust in the media is at an all time low, pick any story of the day.  Read or watch 4 different news outlets on the story and compare the results.  The bias is over the top either omission or an obvious bias favoring one side of the story.


----------



## Firemajic

Plasticweld said:


> Being jaded myself I am probably not the best to weigh in on the topic.   I have had a few encounters with the press, been an eye witness or part of the story to know the facts first hand about the story that was being reported.
> 
> 
> Two were fatalities the other a lawsuit and harassment case in all three the media was not even close to reporting what the true facts were of the story, either through omission or in-accurate facts drawing a wrong conclusion.
> 
> 
> My trust in the media is at an all time low, pick any story of the day.  Read or watch 4 different news outlets on the story and compare the results.  The bias is over the top either omission or an obvious bias favoring one side of the story.





But it Is scary, then you have a bunch of people, who THINK they are doing the right thing, and maybe they are... but for the wrong reason... or, worse, people who do the wrong things, for the right reason... believing someone's propaganda...


----------



## Firemajic

LeeC said:


> “_Success, like war and like charity in religion, covers a multitude of sins._”  ~  Sir Charles Napier





In the name of God, terrible atrocities have been condoned and blessed....


----------



## Kevin

I





> am watching this religious program... and THEY said "The news is designed to make us feel bad, to scare us and stress us out" They went on to say " the ratio of bad news to good news is 99/1... the 1% being the news that make us feel good and give us some hope that our world has some redeeming qualities... THEY also said that the American people don't have a clue as to the real depth of problems we are facing with our government and that all wars are strategic  political games.... :sad:





> "The news is designed to make us feel bad, to scare us and stress us out"


Yes...and entertain us. They want you to watch, be engaged. We love action, violent or otherwise. We love to be outraged. We love to feel superior, too. Just all standard... 


> to scare us and stress us out


Are you? do you? I don't, and I'm not. Things never change and that's simply life. We've always had our Ghengis Khans running amuck. We actually deal with them better now.


> the ratio of bad news to good news is 99/1... the 1%


What's good news? A yawn-fest, maybe. _' ...and the firemen saved the kitty...' _Oh, joy *zzzzzzzzz*


> give us some hope that our world has some redeeming qualities...


If you need the television to give you hope then you're in trouble already.



> THEY also said that the American people don't have a clue as to the real


Of course we don't know. First off, it's not easily available and second off airing the dirty laundry irritates those who create it. Thirdly, most people can't understand it.


> all wars are strategic political games


 And?





> :sad:


 I'm sorry, Princess, but the white knights are usually grey, and they are doing it for pay. Yes, we love you, but when it comes to the news... you either don't watch it, or... you grow up. Mostly, it's all about a paycheck. 


And...





> watching this religious program


 they have an agenda, too. They're on t.v. and that costs money.  Just saying...


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> In the name of God, terrible atrocities have been condoned and blessed....



Well no, i don't "like it", i just totally agree.
And, in the name of god, the world shall, ultimately, implode.


----------



## Firemajic

Kevin said:


> I
> 
> Yes...and entertain us. They want you to watch, be engaged. We love action, violent or otherwise. We love to be outraged. We love to feel superior, too. Just all standard...
> Are you? do you? I don't, and I'm not. Things never change and that's simply life. We've always had our Ghengis Khans running amuck. We actually deal with them better now.
> What's good news? A yawn-fest, maybe. _' ...and the firemen saved the kitty...' _Oh, joy *zzzzzzzzz*
> If you need the television to give you hope then you're in trouble already.
> 
> Of course we don't know. First off, it's not easily available and second off airing the dirty laundry irritates those who create it. Thirdly, most people can't understand it.
> And? I'm sorry, Princess, but the white knights are usually grey, and they are doing it for pay. Yes, we love you, but when it comes to the news... you either don't watch it, or... you grow up. Mostly, it's all about a paycheck.
> 
> 
> And... they have an agenda, too. They're on t.v. and that costs money.  Just saying...






Not saying I believe what THEY say... okkk.... some of it... yeah...
I am going to watch cartoons, watching TV is a temporary fix for me, a way to avoid how pathetic my life is.. lmao  ... well, and a good excuse to lay in bed and eat Doritos and ice cream...


----------



## Firemajic

Okkk, so I met this guy... and he was fabulous... sexy, funny, sexy, charming, ect... I will have to admit, I fell for him... I started to believe that maybe I could have a normal relationship... well, MY definition of "normal"... anyway, yesterday he sent me THE EMAIL. He said he did not want to see me anymore, because I was "emotionally unavailable".... What does that even mean???? Emotionally Unavailable.. I don't understand... I am confused and crushed, feeling even more like a freak... my confidence has been shattered... if I don't know what emotionally unavailable even is, how can I fix it...


----------



## dither

Am totally at a loss here. Have you googled it? 

 Maybe he's the freak. Have you considered that possibility?


----------



## escorial

Firemajic said:


> Okkk, so I met this guy... and he was fabulous... sexy, funny, sexy, charming, ect... I will have to admit, I fell for him... I started to believe that maybe I could have a normal relationship... well, MY definition of "normal"... anyway, yesterday he sent me THE EMAIL. He said he did not want to see me anymore, because I was "emotionally unavailable".... What does that even mean???? Emotionally Unavailable.. I don't understand... I am confused and crushed, feeling even more like a freak... my confidence has been shattered... if I don't know what emotionally unavailable even is, how can I fix it...



jul's trying to figure out what other people think will only leave you confused and hurt....you are a wonderful person and the world will and has rocked you to the core before....stay safe and just maybe one day it might work out for you....with love..ste


----------



## midnightpoet

Julia

the world is full of freaks, you are not one of them.

Luv, Tony


----------



## Reichelina

Firemajic said:


> Okkk, so I met this guy... and he was fabulous... sexy, funny, sexy, charming, ect... I will have to admit, I fell for him... I started to believe that maybe I could have a normal relationship... well, MY definition of "normal"... anyway, yesterday he sent me THE EMAIL. He said he did not want to see me anymore, because I was "emotionally unavailable".... What does that even mean???? Emotionally Unavailable.. I don't understand... I am confused and crushed, feeling even more like a freak... my confidence has been shattered... if I don't know what emotionally unavailable even is, how can I fix it...



Oh dear. Seems like the guy is NEEDY and CLINGY. 
He's not independent at all. Pretty much like a sponge. 

You will meet someone better. Hugssss!


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you Dither, Escorial, Tony, and Reic.... I appreciate your kind words... But seriously ... everything was much easier when I was stoned... Love you all to bits...


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> ... everything was much easier when I was stoned...




Lol!

I love that sentiment.


----------



## Phil Istine

Firemajic said:


> Thank you Dither, Escorial, Tony, and Reic.... I appreciate your kind words... But seriously ... everything was much easier when I was stoned... Love you all to bits...



Yes, I know.
Things feel different without.  Adjustments take time - sometimes plenty of it.


----------



## Firemajic

Phil Istine said:


> Yes, I know.
> Things feel different without.  Adjustments take time - sometimes plenty of it.




I don't have a lot of time, I am not that strong...Doritos and ice cream are not working anymore...


----------



## SilverMoon

It's Gelato Chocolate Chip Cookie Dough for me now.... and I know how those hazy days made crazy less crazy but I always wound up with Mr. Crazy anyway.



> Originally Posted by *Firemajic*
> 
> He said he did not want to see me anymore, because I was "emotionally unavailable".... What does that even mean???? Emotionally Unavailable.. I don't understand..



Waaay to vague. Is it too late to ask him what meant? Like some examples? 

And you are Awesome in so many respects. And I mean Major Awesome! You have all the time in the world....some chap will come along to replace those chips! :love_heart:









........Me? Given that someone on FB said he wanted mmmmmGuuymmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmo kiss me next to a moose (seriously), I'll be rolling in dough the rest of my life.


----------



## Firemajic

&%$**^*@%$!!!!!!!!!.............%$&##!&%^^....!!!! OOOoooo HELL! I hate myself.... truly disappointed with meee... Well, the dude that said I was "Emotionally Unavailable has been messaging me... and I was confused, because I did not know if he was playin me, soooo, in a moment of female weakness I shot off an email to him.... I was honest, embarrassingly honest... I thought Hell, what do I have to lose at this point, right? I am freeekin out.. I reallllly regret my insane impulse... maybe I can have a friend post that I died suddenly... I ate all of my Doritos....


----------



## midnightpoet

hey, Firemajic, don't let rejection bother you, just consider the source and move on.  When I was dating between marriages many moons ago, I called a chick and told her I didn't think we were going to work it out.  She hung up on me.  Rather tame, I know but after my first wife cheated on me I decided the new girl wasn't worth getting upset over.
Sauce for the goose, sauce for the gander. I black friend of mine told me "Blow it off, stud duck."  Good advice.:grin:


----------



## SilverMoon

Hey, the dude contacted you first! I can see you kicking yourself if you had contacted him after the blow off. So what if you threw up honesty? I respect it in a shapes and sizes. You shouldn't have to step on eggshells. That would be submissive and you were NOT by letting it rip. If you were not sure he was playing you, I think maybe best let him play somewhere else. Like the sandbox because he sounds juvenile to me.

Years ago, here, I had a long distance relationship with a guy (and hope you're reading you Son of a B! LOL. - No he moved on from here). I was played. I really needed a supportive guy in my life. I was absolutely crushed. Then I got pissed (a much better feeling) then dismissed him from my mind. It's was a process.






Listen to Ryan Gosling - my Hollywood crush! He feels the same way about salt


----------



## Firemajic

midnightpoet said:


> hey, Firemajic, don't let rejection bother you, just consider the source and move on.  When I was dating between marriages many moons ago, I called a chick and told her I didn't think we were going to work it out.  She hung up on me.  Rather tame, I know but after my first wife cheated on me I decided the new girl wasn't worth getting upset over.
> Sauce for the goose, sauce for the gander. I black friend of mine told me "Blow it off, stud duck."  Good advice.:grin:





BLOOOW IT OOOFF STUD $UCK.... I mean DUCK... Ima send THAT in my last email..


----------



## Firemajic

SilverMoon said:


> Hey, the dude contacted you first! I can see you kicking yourself if you had contacted him after the blow off. So what if you threw up honesty? I respect it in a shapes and sizes. You shouldn't have to step on eggshells. That would be submissive and you were NOT by letting it rip. If you were not sure he was playing you, I think maybe best let him play somewhere else. Like the sandbox because he sounds juvenile to me.
> 
> Years ago, here, I had a long distance relationship with a guy (and hope you're reading you Son of a B! LOL. - No he moved on from here). I was played. I really needed a supportive guy in my life. I was absolutely crushed. Then I got pissed (a much better feeling) then dismissed him from my mind. It's was a process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen to Ryan Gosling - my Hollywood crush! He feels the same way about salt







Well, here's the thing... I WANT to blow him off... no pun intended... but, I embarrassed myself... I acted like a typical woman!! I cried and ate Doritos, felt sorry for myself, doubted myself, my confidence and ego took a hit... BUT, what I am most pissed about? For a minuet I believed the line he was selling me... I have NEVER believed in "love"... but I did for a second, before my reality check... sheeeeit, I am maddd at meee....


----------



## SilverMoon

Honest to God, I am now sitting here with a spoon in a pint of Sicilian Pistachio Gelato. Hold on. Yumm, I know. I have never believed in it either then...Someone is in love with ME! Then" I AM in love! And my trusty guard went down and took the bait, unwittingly. Line, after line for months!!! I wasn't mad with myself. I was Furious.

I did try to cheer you up with my Ryan. But get that nothing can tickle your funny bone when there's no fun inside. Maybe, I'm helping out a bit by sharing the real deal. I don't know. Well, just so you know you are presently not alone. Just, please try to forgive yourself like I eventually did. I am going for my second pint...and with each spoonful I will be thinking of you crunching on a chip! XO ME

Oh, PS  Why is there a Man "in" the Moon? I could never figure that one out.


----------



## Firemajic

Ahhh, I am sorry to hear that SilverMoon... * HUGGGS*, Want some of my Doritos? I went to the store and bought the PAARRRRTY SIZE bag... it's gonna be a bad night... 


I am ashamed to admit... but I am jammmin to " LOVE HURTS" by Nazareth....


----------



## LeeC

Firemajic said:


> Well, here's the thing... I WANT to blow him off... no pun intended... but, I embarrassed myself... I acted like a typical woman!! I cried and ate Doritos, felt sorry for myself, doubted myself, my confidence and ego took a hit... BUT, what I am most pissed about? For a minuet I believed the line he was selling me... I have NEVER believed in "love"... but I did for a second, before my reality check... sheeeeit, I am maddd at meee....




“When one door of happiness closes, another opens; but often we look so long at the closed door that we do not see the one which has opened for us.” — Helen Keller


“I’d rather regret the things I’ve done than regret the things I haven’t done.” — Lucille Ball


“Above all, be the heroine of your life, not the victim.” — Nora Ephron


----------



## Firemajic

LOL, well I am not a victim .... a fool, yes, but absolutely not a victim... and now, I am a much smarter fool... sooo..... fabulous...


----------



## Firemajic

Rockin to "The Flame" by: Cheap trick....


----------



## SilverMoon

I ROCK with my Sista, Annie Lennox, for this kind of catharsis.

Here ya goo girl! Xo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwH5-qG52MY and

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE2wn3mOVx4 _I was at this concert when my hair was down to my a*s. After this, click, play for more!_


----------



## Firemajic

Fabulous!.... I enjoyed ... but now back to my weepin rock ...Baby Blue, by: Badfinger....


----------



## Scizologic

[h=1]Day After Day - Badfinger[/h]


----------



## Firemajic

Scizologic said:


> *Day After Day - Badfinger*




OOOooo..... One of my favorite " drink till I throw up on my boots" song....


----------



## Firemajic

Already Gone, by: The Eagles ... I am done with Doritos... Now I am ready to kick ASSS.... Mine first, then everyone else's .... big job... lmao.... ahhh, I truly am a first class doooofus...  anyway...


----------



## dither

Go get 'em tiger.


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> Go get 'em tiger.




Yes Sir! Ima putting on my Hand tooled custom made KICK ASS BOOTS.... I have NEVER puked on them.... love you bunches Dither...


----------



## dither

Firemajic,

i'd like to think of you, not that i do think of you understand, as something of a wildcat.

Is that okay?


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> Firemajic,
> 
> i'd like to think of you, not that i do think of you understand, as something of a wildcat.
> 
> Is that okay?





:cocksure: PUUUUUURRRRFECT!!!!! I am sharpening my claws as we speak.....


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> :cocksure: PUUUUUURRRRFECT!!!!! I am sharpening my claws as we speak.....



Is that a purr or a growl?


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> Is that a purr or a growl?




What do YOU think... HUMMMMM??? watchit!! Hahaaa....


----------



## dither

Seems as though you mean business. You might hurt somebody. Best not go there.


----------



## Firemajic

:icon_bounce::icon_bounce::triumphant:  Kickin ASSSSSS to " Dude Looks like A Lady", by: Aerosmith... hahaa... fabulous...


----------



## dither

Firemajic, you're quite a gal, if i may be so bold.


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> Firemajic, you're quite a gal, if i may be so bold.






:love_heart::angel:.... Awwww....


----------



## dither

Firemajic,

enjoy, yourself basically. You. You ' you ' you.


----------



## Firemajic

Wish I Could Fly Like Superman, By: Kinks
Dedicated to Fabulous Dither.....


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> Wish I Could Fly Like Superman, By: Kinks
> Dedicated to Fabulous Dither.....



Yeah, me to.

I'm not familiar with the track but ohhh man.

How about the Lenny Kravitz track? " I want to fly away."


----------



## LeeC

Firemajic said:


> Yes Sir! Ima putting on my Hand tooled custom made KICK ASS BOOTS.... I have NEVER puked on them.... love you bunches Dither...


----------



## Firemajic

LeeC said:


> View attachment 14962





Right on..... puuuurrrfect!


----------



## Firemajic

Getting dooown and feelin good to: It's My Life, by: Eric Burdon And The Animals..... ummmm hummm!!


----------



## Firemajic

Chillin' to: Keep On Smilin', by: Wet Willie...  Dedicated to the hopeful, who keep on hoping in the face of hopelessness ...    yeah, you...


----------



## Firemajic

OKkk, after much soul searching, I decided it is in my best interest to give up 2 things... Dating and Doritos.... One is driving me crazzzy and the other has made me gain 4 pounds... (
OK, of course it IS easy to give up dating, cause no one has asked me out... hahaaa...  Now giving up Doritos is gonna be tricky... I think I need to do it in easy steps... OR, just go cold turkey.... no, small steps...over a period of months... 


Riding The Storm Out, by REO Speedwagon


----------



## midnightpoet

Maybe there's a 12-step program for Dorito withdrawal.  Go to regular potato chips, slowly change to the baked variety, then to salt free crackers, to gluten free (sounds yucky, don't it) ...:grin:


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> OKkk, after much soul searching, I decided it is in my best interest to give up 2 things... Dating and Doritos.... One is driving me crazzzy and the other has made me gain 4 pounds... (
> OK, of course it IS easy to give up dating, cause no one has asked me out... hahaaa...  Now giving up Doritos is gonna be tricky... I think I need to do it in easy steps... OR, just go cold turkey.... no, small steps...over a period of months...
> 
> 
> 
> And?
> Riding The Storm Out, by REO Speedwagon



So what is 4lbs?

Jeez, worry when it's 4st.


----------



## Firemajic

LMAO....  why not... Midnight...  ... OR, maybe, just NOT the party size bag of Doritos... and of course low fat ice cream...

Dither.... yeah, I like the way you think.... what the hell.... since I'm not dating....


----------



## Phil Istine

I sense a poem coming on:
"A Man Called Dorito".


----------



## Firemajic

Phil Istine said:


> I sense a poem coming on:
> "A Man Called Dorito".






:cheers::ChainGunSmiley:Hummm.... OOO!!!!... The next Pip challenge! We can ALL [ midnight, Dither and Phil] write a cool commercial/poem about Doritos...... yeah....


----------



## midnightpoet

He resemble Clint Eastwood in one of those Spaghetti westerns?  The Outlaw Jose Dorito?
Caramba!:ChainGunSmiley:


----------



## dither

midnightpoet said:


> He resemble Clint Eastwood in one of those Spaghetti westerns?  The Outlaw Jose Dorito?
> Caramba!:ChainGunSmiley:



OR,

A fist full of doritos even.


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> Dither.... yeah, I like the way you think.... what the hell.... since I'm not dating....




Firemajic,
i know i'm old and my "dating days"? Yeah right, as if, seriously, what has four pounds got to do with anything?

majic,
if i was playing the dating game now and i was to meet a woman, i tell you what i'd like, what i'd really really like, is to like her.


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> OR,
> 
> A fist full of doritos even.




A fist full of Doritos..... LMAO..... hahaa.... A puurrfect title for a poem....AND... I am a Clint Eastwood fan... The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly...My guilty pleasure.... well, not counting Doritos, of course...


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> Firemajic,
> i know i'm old and my "dating days"? Yeah right, as if, seriously, what has four pounds got to do with anything?
> 
> majic,
> if i was playing the dating game now and i was to meet a woman, i tell you what i'd like, what i'd really really like, is to like her.





Well, Dear Dither... Men are visual creatures.... and too much "junk in the trunk" is NOT a good thing... most men want a perfect size 2 Super Model....... and  20 year old gurl... not a real woman...


----------



## dither

That really IS their problem.

I would suggest that those men need to grow up.
For me, conversation, the right kind of conversation, is just so sexy.

You know what i miss most?
Pillow-talk.


----------



## Firemajic

And another thing... why are those old Western movies called " Spaghetti Westerns".... hummm?


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> And another thing... why are those old Western movies called " Spaghetti Westerns".... hummm?



majic,
and i'm not just saying this, 
that's just the sort of thing i wonder about.
If you ever find out let us know eh.


----------



## dither

The spaghetti western was born in the first half of the sixties and lasted until the second half of the seventies. It got its name from the fact that most of them were directed and produced by Italians, often in collaboration with other European countries, especially Spain and Germany. The name ‘spaghetti western’ originally was a depreciative term, given by foreign critics to these films because they thought they were inferior to American westerns. Most of the films were made with low budgets, but several still managed to be innovative and artistic, although at the time they didn’t get much recognition, even in Europe. In the eighties the reputation of the genre grew and today the term is no longer used disparagingly, although some Italians still prefer to call the films _western all’italiana(westerns Italian style). In Japan they are called Macaroni westerns, in Germany Italowestern._​

Well there you go. I just yahoo'd it.


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> You know what i miss most?
> Pillow-talk.





Right.... that is an intimate connection, just between the two of you... where you KNOW you can honestly be yourself, and not be judged...


----------



## midnightpoet

Some were made in Italy, a few in Spain I think.  The director (I forget his name) was Italian.


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> Right.... that is an intimate connection, just between the two of you... where you KNOW you can honestly be yourself, and not be judged...



Absolutely.

Dorito consumption  totally irrelevant.


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> The spaghetti western was born in the first half of the sixties and lasted until the second half of the seventies. It got its name from the fact that most of them were directed and produced by Italians, often in collaboration with other European countries, especially Spain and Germany. The name ‘spaghetti western’ originally was a depreciative term, given by foreign critics to these films because they thought they were inferior to American westerns. Most of the films were made with low budgets, but several still managed to be innovative and artistic, although at the time they didn’t get much recognition, even in Europe. In the eighties the reputation of the genre grew and today the term is no longer used disparagingly, although some Italians still prefer to call the films _western all’italiana(westerns Italian style). In Japan they are called Macaroni westerns, in Germany Italowestern._​
> 
> Well there you go. I just yahoo'd it.





Squeeeeek! Thank you Dither Dear! I was almost right.... I thought it was because most of the actors were Italian... and they like spaghetti....soooo... well... anyway... thank you!


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> Absolutely.
> 
> Dorito consumption  totally irrelevant.




YES! and that sneaky 4 pounds? NOT a problem....


----------



## dither

To some men  it's a woman's heart and mind that counts.


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> To some men  it's a woman's heart and mind that counts.






But, ONLY IF her heart and mind is in a perfect body...:nevreness:


----------



## RHPeat

The spaghetti western gave Clint Eastwood international fame. The good, bad and the Ugly. A fist full of dollars. It think there were 3 other but they pulled him up and put him over the top from being a second to being the lead role in the film industry. He followed that with his Dirty Harry films. A long ways from where he began in TV westerns. 

a poet friend
RH Peat


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> But, ONLY IF her heart and mind is in a perfect body...:nevreness:




Define perfect.


----------



## Firemajic

Super Model perfect, playboy bunny perfect, porn perfect....


----------



## Sonata

Firemajic said:


> Super Model perfect, playboy bunny perfect, porn perfect....



And plastic, fake tan, and slap from head to toe - YUCK.


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> Super Model perfect, playboy bunny perfect, porn perfect....


  :shock:



majic,


i like my woman as i like my food, plain and simple.
The ones that you are talking about are way out of my league and too high maintenance.


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> :shock:
> 
> 
> 
> majic,
> 
> 
> i like my woman as i like my food, plain and simple.
> The ones that you are talking about are way*** out of my league*** and too high maintenance.





"Out of my league" implies that you don't feel worthy to have something that you desire... like, someone saying.. "I would like to live in that neighborhood, but it is out of my league"... I think most men WOULD like a playboy bunny in their bed...


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> "Out of my league" implies that you don't feel worthy to have something, or more importantly someone, that you desire...



That's me i'm afraid.

As for " a bunny in their bed "....

I read something somewhere written by an ageing prostitute once,  along the lines of......" Honey, i might be the wrong side of forty and sure, i've seen better days, but once that light goes out i'm whoever or whatever you want me to be.

You don't have to be good looking to be good in bed.

And again, maybe it's my age, i need conversation. Talk to me. Debate, discuss, agree with me, _disagree _​with me, challenge my opinions, stimulate my mind.

There's more to life than "between the sheets".


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> That's me i'm afraid.
> 
> As for " a bunny in their bed "....
> 
> I read something somewhere written by an ageing prostitute once,  along the lines of......" Honey, i might be the wrong side of forty and sure, i've seen better days, but*** once that light goes out i'm whoever or whatever you want me to be***.
> 
> You don't have to be good looking to be good in bed.
> 
> And again, maybe it's my age, i need conversation. Talk to me. Debate, discuss, agree with me, _disagree _​with me, challenge my opinions, stimulate my mind.
> 
> There's more to life than "between the sheets".





***  I want a man to want ME... not who he wishes he was with... or who he wishes I was...
and there IS more to a relationship than "between the sheets"... of course... If my mind is not stimulated, no other part of me will be either.... hence the Doritos and ice cream...


----------



## midnightpoet

A black friend, who wasn't one to discriminate, once told me that "all colors taste alike in the dark."  I think this applies here.:grin:


----------



## Firemajic

midnightpoet said:


> A black friend, who wasn't one to discriminate, once told me that "all colors taste alike in the dark."  I think this applies here.:grin:








:shock: ......................!!!!!!!.............^%$*&$@@&^%^...... !!!!!!!.....:deadhorse:.......&$%#**^&%^^^$%$!!......](*,)......
%$&^$^ of course, then ^^#%$#... or$#^%$#^,,,, because I&$%#%.....:coffeescreen:...... anyway...


----------



## midnightpoet

Did that just make you blush?  Great line, though.:grin:


----------



## aj47

Firemajic said:


> ***  I want a man to want ME... not who he wishes he was with... or who he wishes I was...
> and there IS more to a relationship than "between the sheets"... of course... If my mind is not stimulated, no other part of me will be either.... hence the Doritos and ice cream...



A widowed friend of mine met a man on One Of Those Sites (OOTS) and she seems to have found a good match.  So OOTS can work for you.  You have to, of course, be willing to sift through craptons of lusers to find the good ones.  

And you're right about your mind.  Someone once said, "Intelligence is the ultimate aphrodisiac."  I think it was Heinlein but I could be mistaken.


----------



## Firemajic

astroannie said:


> And you're right about your mind.  Someone once said, "Intelligence is the ultimate aphrodisiac."  I think it was Heinlein but I could be mistaken.







=D>.... I rest my case.... Bravo....


----------



## Firemajic

midnightpoet said:


> Did that just make you blush?  Great line, though.:grin:







:^o.....Did NOT!!!! no... :roll:.....  and ANOTHER thing.... I have a ^$#&&$%#.......That I can use.....  And it &&#%@&%#%#... soooo, stoooopit....


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> ***  I want a man to want ME... not who he wishes he was with... or who he wishes I was...
> and there IS more to a relationship than "between the sheets"... of course... If my mind is not stimulated, no other part of me will be either.... hence the Doritos and ice cream...



My point was that looks aren't everything.

Majic,
in my whole life, i only ever met one woman that i felt i connected with. I could talk to her and ( more importantly, to me anyway ) listen to her for ages. She was less than half my age.


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> =D>.... I rest my case.... Bravo....



I totally AGREE.


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> My point was that looks aren't everything..








:joyous: Thank you....


----------



## dither

Majic, am i losing the plot ?

I have the feeling that i'm digging myself into a  hole here.

Did you say doritos and ice cream?

Please don't say that you eat both at the same time.

UGH!


----------



## LeeC

Live mostly in my head now, but my life's been a wild ride which makes for engrossing memories. One thing I've learned (a recurring lesson) is that it's our animal instincts that get us in the deepest water ;-) But, they're great to remember. I always went for the wild, crazy, natural lady, face not a coloring book, with a vein of common sense underneath, not a twit, strutting her stuff but you better not touch. Nowadays I'm happy in the company of my canine companion — she's got a heart bigger than all humankind. 

Seldom listen to music anymore, as most of the best, to me, compositions (e.g. The Lark Ascending by Ralph Vaughan Williams) are ingrained in my mind. Occasionally though I hear something that gets the memories flowing. Checking out a new follower on Twitter this morning, I played a music video (can't remember the last time I did so), and it reminded me of this thread.

https://youtu.be/YohQF5OsJ_w
*Save**Save*​


----------



## Kevin

I pretty much walk around humping legs and sporting a 'pinky'.  Pant pant pant- whoof!


----------



## Sonata

Kevin said:


> I pretty much walk around humping legs and sporting a 'pinky'.  Pant pant pant- whoof!



Known as showing his lipstick on dog fora!

[I only have lady dogs]


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> Majic, am i losing the plot ?
> 
> I have the feeling that i'm digging myself into a  hole here.
> 
> Did you say doritos and ice cream?
> 
> Please don't say that you eat both at the same time.
> 
> UGH!




I DO!!!! Absolutely! AND... I am NOT ashamed... well, there WAS that one time when I was feelin....never mind.... anyway, yes... Doritos AND ice cream... always... 


Lee, cool video...looooveit!


----------



## Firemajic

Kevin said:


> I pretty much walk around humping legs and sporting a 'pinky'.  Pant pant pant- whoof!






:shock: KEVVVVIN!.... Aaahhhh hahaaaaaaha.... :nevreness:.... whaaaaat? is that allowed??? what the.... OOOoooo.... seeeriously....



SONATA!!!! is THAT allowed??? lmao.... 


jeeeeze.... craaaaazzy....!!!! drivin me crazy....


----------



## Schrody

Kevin said:


> I pretty much walk around humping legs and sporting a 'pinky'.  Pant pant pant- whoof!



Down! Good boy!


----------



## Firemajic

Schrody said:


> Down! Good boy!




Schrody...The Dawg whisperer.....   maybe a shock collar.... or muzzle.... one time I dated this guy.... and after I slapped him, I made an appointment with the Vet to have him... neutered ... NOoo.... okk  that WAS my dog... yeah... I remember nooow...  but still....


----------



## Schrody

My cats are neutered and sterilized... Nothing wrong with that...


----------



## Firemajic

After weeeeeeeks of NOT dating... I have been forced to spend time with myself... you know.. getting to know the REAL me... well, because Oprah said we have to love our self, before we can love anybody else... [this is what happens when you have no social life... Doritos, Oprah and Dr. Phil] anyway, then Dr. Phil said we subconsciously create what we desire.... so, I am alone... maybe that IS what I really do want...  I am getting to know myself, not lovin that... but Dr. Phil said we can't change what we don't acknowledge... self discovery is hard, and some times the truth hurts so bad, that not even Doritos can ease the pain...


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> After weeeeeeeks of NOT dating... I have been forced to spend time with myself... you know.. getting to know the REAL me... well, because Oprah said we have to love our self, before we can love anybody else... [this is what happens when you have no social life... Doritos, Oprah and Dr. Phil] anyway, then Dr. Phil said we subconsciously create what we desire.... so, I am alone... maybe that IS what I really do want...  I am getting to know myself, not lovin that... but Dr. Phil said we can't change what we don't acknowledge... self discovery is hard, and some times the truth hurts so bad, that not even Doritos can ease the pain...



Problems here to, i feel as my life going down the toilet and i don't know how to deal with it.

I don't have a social life either, don't know a damned soul.

Life eh?


----------



## Firemajic

Can't you watch Oprah or Dr. Phil? Or at least, grab a bag of Doritos....Dr. Phil said we teach people how to treat us...so, maybe I have not been a good teacher....?


----------



## dither

majic,
i don't want to hijack your thread and i'm so off topic here.

hopeless'hopeless'hopeless.

i'm sorry.


----------



## LeeC

Maybe better yet, trash the TV and go out in the woods with a canine companion to discover real life. The human bubble can get depressing ;-)


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> majic,
> i don't want to hijack your thread and i'm so off topic here.
> 
> hopeless'hopeless'hopeless.
> 
> i'm sorry.





Not so, Dear dither...


----------



## Firemajic

LeeC said:


> Maybe better yet, trash the TV and go out in the woods with a canine companion to discover real life. The human bubble can get depressing ;-)





I love the woods, Lee... I used to ride my horse for hours in the woods... I don't have my horse anymore... and my dog, I had to have her put to sleep, she had cancer... I have been thinking about adopting a dog from a shelter...


----------



## dither

Firemajic said:


> I love the woods, Lee... I used to ride my horse for hours in the woods... I don't have my horse anymore... and my dog, I had to have her put to sleep, she had cancer... I have been thinking about adopting a dog from a shelter...



Sounds idyllic.
Apart from losing your dog of course.


----------



## Firemajic

dither said:


> Sounds idyllic.
> Apart from losing your dog of course.





It was some of the best memories I have... there is a partnership between horse and rider, and a bond of trust...


----------



## Gofa

New profile. 5BangerSisters.  Profile. We like to share. Looking for a sweet guy.  If you have full medical cover you should be okay. Mostly we avoid leaving any lasting scars.


----------



## Firemajic

There is a new study about men... no, it was NOT Oprah.... or Dr. Phil... anyway, according to this "study", all men want to be THE HERO in their woman's life... It went on to say that men are hard wired to rescue women... and fix things, of course... That may be where I am screwing up... I have never needed a hero... at least not that I would admit it, if I did...


----------



## Firemajic

This has been a tough year for me... emotionally, physically, spiritually and financially ....However, I have learned a lot ... Dealing with addiction is a monumental task, one that takes 100% vigilance ... and trying to form a relationship is just not compatible. at this time, with my goal of staying sober. I learned that I have to be in a better place mentally, BEFORE I enter into a relationship...
I don't know who I am, sober... I really don't even know what I want... I know what I need... I need to be alone, I need to understand the nature of my illness and focus on that, everything else was just a distraction so that I would not have to focus on me.. on my failures and fears... so, yeah, this has been a rough year, and I have suffered through some real bad decisions and I have caused a lot of pain... but everything has a price... and I am willing to pay any price for my sobriety. My goal for the new year is to move forward with faith... faith in myself that I can do this, and do it alone....


----------



## Kevin

Tough post. If you can get past all the self-centered or the damaged, were not heroes. Just ordinary. We do what we do because we have to, and we often fail.


----------



## Ariel

I have faith in you.  I know that you can get through this fire and come out stronger.


----------



## Ultraroel

You can do it Fire! And it is a 100% Vigilant thing. I still notice how a simple smell can completely take any thought from my mind. 

I remember what it was like to stop smoking weed after 9 years of non-stop smoking on a daily basis. All of a sudden all the time I spend idle, watching stupid videos and playing silly games, seemed wasted. I didn't really have a hobby, didn't really have an idea of who and what I wanted to be and it was quite the adventure to find myself again. To find how I wanted to be and what I wanted to put effort in time in. I lost most of my friends, as the relationship I had with most of these people was based on smoking weed and doing nothing. These people didn't see what I saw, that all of a sudden, you realize you never did anything. Never achieved anything and needed to find anyhting that I wanted to achieve something at.

That's when I started writing


----------



## midnightpoet

Wanting to be alone...
Making a lot of bad decisions...

Sounds a lot like me.  I understand, Julia - I'm sure you'll find the inner strength to plow through these tough times.

With Love,

Tony


----------



## Phil Istine

Firemajic said:


> This has been a tough year for me... emotionally, physically, spiritually and financially ....However, I have learned a lot ... Dealing with addiction is a monumental task, one that takes 100% vigilance ... and trying to form a relationship is just not compatible. at this time, with my goal of staying sober. I learned that I have to be in a better place mentally, BEFORE I enter into a relationship...
> I don't know who I am, sober... I really don't even know what I want... I know what I need... I need to be alone, I need to understand the nature of my illness and focus on that, everything else was just a distraction so that I would not have to focus on me.. on my failures and fears... so, yeah, this has been a rough year, and I have suffered through some real bad decisions and I have caused a lot of pain... but everything has a price... and I am willing to pay any price for my sobriety. My goal for the new year is to move forward with faith... faith in myself that I can do this, and do it alone....



Julia, I concur.
Romance and finance are primary triggers for relapse - probably because of all the resentments they can breed.  That doesn't mean forever, but it can take quite a while to sufficiently heal IME.
I once thought that recovery was about rehabilitation, but it's so much more than that.  It's not even just about abstinence - though that is an essential start.  I suppose it's about gluing together the fragments, and being prepared to pull them apart and start again if the shape feels wrong.
It can also be about allowing the memories and feelings to flow - one reason why it's a good idea to even avoid the so-called little 'soft' drugs.
Early recovery can be a bitch, but it won't always be that way, I promise.


----------



## Plasticweld

Firemajic said:


> There is a new study about men... no, it was NOT Oprah.... or Dr. Phil... anyway, according to this "study", all men want to be THE HERO in their woman's life... It went on to say that men are hard wired to rescue women... and fix things, of course... That may be where I am screwing up... I have never needed a hero... at least not that I would admit it, if I did...




There is a lot of truth to this, both for the time in your life when you need help and for the times in  your life where you can offer hope.  I was raised with the expectation that I was to be a hero, I raised both my son and daughter the same way.  It is expected that they always be there to jump in an help, do the right thing and put themselves second.  The un-expected side of this is that it makes you aware that there are times when I need help, things that I can't do and have to rely on others for.  I am not shy about admitting my faults and my weakness, it is a strength rather than a deficiency, it is not a bad concept.  


Julia it is ok to need help, it is expected that you would ask.  I think the only thing you can fail at is trying to climb the mountain alone when others are around to help.  I have no experience in dealing with addictions on a first hand bases, but I like many others here that have big shoulders and big hearts. 


Julia you are in my thoughts and prayers as I am sure many others here are thinking and praying for you as well.  We are all a pm away


----------



## Firemajic

Thank you, each one of you... your kind thoughts, prayers, concern and your faith in me means so much to me... It is easier to talk to you all, than to talk to my family... you guys have helped me through some tough times, and i love you for that.
I know the odds are against me, I come from a long line of addicts, I have watched their struggles, and saw their failures, and I know the odds are against me, based on my own past failures, but if I don't continue trying, that is a failure I just can't live with...


----------



## Phil Istine

Firemajic said:


> I know the odds are against me, I come from a long line of addicts, I have watched their struggles, and saw their failures, and I know the odds are against me, based on my own past failures, but if I don't continue trying, that is a failure I just can't live with...



Family statistics and your own statistics aren't particularly relevant, Julia.
It's just about you, in the here and now - and presumably you've learned from your past relapse(s).
It can be very important to recognise what is happening in the head over the few days that the relapse is building.

And there always is a build-up.

You're never just there at the point of using, wondering how it happened.
I don't know what other assistance you have (if any), but I found AA and NA very helpful, and the therapist I saw for a couple of years was indispensable.
I experienced the "freak" stuff too.  I thought the madness would never go.  But slowly, it does.
I've had a sharp reminder recently.  I've experienced several days of feeling bonkers.  This morning I thought _It used to be like this most of the time_.  It's mainly been triggered by writing down masses about my early life during (and after) NaNoWriMo.  It's beginning to pass.
Stay clean and sober and the rest will follow, but don't expect overnight miracles.

It appears that I know more about addiction and recovery than I do about poetry and prose.  Ah well


----------



## Firemajic

Phil, I appreciate every thing you said... But, the kind of support you mention... would not work for me. I don't like being analyzed, it makes me very uncomfortable and anxious... 
I am better, I used to look for ANY excuse to get stoned... now, I recognize it for what it is... an excuse... 

Thank you for sharing your experience with me... it can't be easy for you....


----------



## Phil Istine

Firemajic said:


> Phil, I appreciate every thing you said... But, the kind of support you mention... would not work for me. I don't like being analyzed, it makes me very uncomfortable and anxious...
> I am better, I used to look for ANY excuse to get stoned... now, I recognize it for what it is... an excuse...
> 
> Thank you for sharing your experience with me... it can't be easy for you....



Sure thing.  What works for one isn't necessarily right for another.  I think it was important for me to realise that emotional instability is normal for a while.  Stepping back from it all for a moment, I guess it would be pretty unrealistic to put ourselves through all of that and expect there to be no temporary after-effects.


----------



## Firemajic

LOL, yeah... one such session sent me into relapse... well, now .. looking back, it was just another excuse...


----------



## Plasticweld

Phil Istine said:


> Sure thing.  What works for one isn't necessarily right for another.  I think it was important for me to realise that emotional instability is normal for a while.  Stepping back from it all for a moment, I guess it would be pretty unrealistic to put ourselves through all of that and expect there to be no temporary after-effects.



 Phil, I do marriage counseling, I have no title other than friend or Chaplain.  It is far easier for any guy to say he spoke with a friend about the stuff he is going through, or even use the word Chaplain than to say "I went to a therapist."  90 percent of what I do is tell someone what they already kn0w, the other stuff though "the ten percent"  is the stuff that makes a difference.  Plus I am free


----------



## Firemajic

Plasticweld said:


> Phil, I do marriage counseling, I have no title other than friend or Chaplain.  It is far easier for any guy to say he spoke with a friend about the stuff he is going through, or even use the word Chaplain than to say "I went to a therapist."  90 percent of what I do is tell someone what they already kn0w, the other stuff though "the ten percent"  is the stuff that makes a difference.  Plus I am free




I agree.... turn off the timer, put away your pen and notebook, give me a cup of coffee.... ask me how things are going... I can talk to a trusted friend, I can't open up to a stranger....


----------



## Phil Istine

Plasticweld said:


> Phil, I do marriage counseling, I have no title other than friend or Chaplain.  It is far easier for any guy to say he spoke with a friend about the stuff he is going through, or even use the word Chaplain than to say "I went to a therapist."  90 percent of what I do is tell someone what they already kn0w, the other stuff though "the ten percent"  is the stuff that makes a difference.  Plus I am free



Sure thing Bob.  Befriending (for wont of a better word) works well for most types of helping whether that be relationships or addictions.
I have also found that, sometimes, a little extra may be needed because once the drugs are gone and the head becomes clearer, other issues can surface that require more specialised assistance.  That process can take several years for some people.  Some can plant a rose and others need to dig.  I guess I needed an excavating machine.  It's important to realise that one size doesn't fit all.


----------



## Plasticweld

Phil, what I have found is that most of the holes people dig for themselves are done one shovel full at time, they also get filled in the same way.  The real change comes when you figure your done digging and it's time to start filling the hole back in.  That is one thing no one has ever been able to do is tell another "how deep the hole is" they have dug and that it is time to change direction, that has always been the key.  My prayers often include when sharing with someone either deep in the hole or plummeting down it, is that I hope they hit bottom soon. and I am praying for a speedy impact.   I use scripture in my counseling  because of my faith, and also because I have seen first hand the results.  Kind of like using good grammar and punctuation.  It takes sometimes a complex paragraph  and brakes it down so that it is clear and understood.  The one thing that has always worked when someone realized that they are messed up is that what they were doing, did not work and they are not happy.  

While I have to rely on my  fellow writers here to help me with my grammar and spelling, cause they seem to see it plain as day and make it work; and  like most, after it is pointed out to me it all makes sense.  I have been fortunate that I have figured out the "how to be happy part" 

I am sure to the annoyance of some, that I am as casual about sharing my advice, as those are here when it comes to the art of the English language.


----------



## Phil Istine

I'm sure that approach would work well for some, Bob.

Kudos to you for making yourself available.


----------



## Firemajic

This Guy I dated in September, the one who cheated on me with someone from his past.. well he contacted me this weekend, said he made a mistake, and realized that he still loves me, and would I give him another chance... well my immediate reaction was complete joy.. I was thrilled, because he really broke my heart... I completely bought into every lie he told me... anyway... I wanted to give him another chance, I wanted to believe that he really did love me... so, I said yes.. I would meet him... then I started having real bad anxiety and I remembered how he made me feel as a woman.. he damaged my self confidence, made me think I was lacking in some way... then I realized that he was not worth it... I cant go back and risk him doing that again... so, I called him back and said "no"... I will have to admit, that felt damn good... real good... what a jerk... I hope he finds happiness... after he gets done hurting... of course...


----------



## Gofa

Quote
This Guy I dated in September, the one who cheated on me with someone from his past.. well he contacted me this weekend, said he made a mistake, and realized that he still loves me, and would I give him another chance... 

Please indulge me Fire. The thought of giving dating advice at my age is just too lovely to pass up

I insert it here because you already have said the best answer but but but 

You wrote 30th of January

I hope on valentines day you sent him a note. Im the best you should have kept. I might have loved you but i love me more 

This understanding of the aged is rendered down and served up as something newish to you and is brought to you by the letter L as in

Living well is the best revenge. 

Another alternative is to write and say you have a new job at Helga's House of Pain and you are prepared to see him professionally. Just so he does not stop hurting too soon.


----------



## Kevin

As long as you're not married it's not really cheating. And if you're a Continental and married, it's expected.


----------



## Ptolemy

Kevin said:


> As long as you're not married it's not really cheating. And if you're a Continental and married, it's expected.



I know this is satirical and stuff (and this is more towards the discussion than at you Kevin) but still, cheating is cheating. There is no "other side" to it. It's a real scumbag move to go behind someone who has invested so much time, energy, money, indulgence, trust, love etc, just for a one night stand, even if you are not married. If you even think about cheating, you need to hash it out with yourself and ask: "What has gone wrong with this relationship? Am I bored? Unsatisfied? No drive?" and hash them out with your partner. One of my friends was cheated on because her boyfriend was "bored with her".

If you are bored with them the break up with them before you move on, it's better to let them down easy than to hit them with a full brunt of loss. There is nothing more heart breaking than walking in on your significant other in bed with someone who is not you. It's just sad to me, that someone would be so callous, so vile, that they would destroy someone's feelings for their own gain..


----------



## Firemajic

Gofa said:


> Quote
> This Guy I dated in September, the one who cheated on me with someone from his past.. well he contacted me this weekend, said he made a mistake, and realized that he still loves me, and would I give him another chance...
> 
> Please indulge me Fire. The thought of giving dating advice at my age is just too lovely to pass up
> 
> I insert it here because you already have said the best answer but but but
> 
> You wrote 30th of January
> 
> I hope on valentines day you sent him a note. Im the best you should have kept. I might have loved you but i love me more
> 
> This understanding of the aged is rendered down and served up as something newish to you and is brought to you by the letter L as in
> 
> Living well is the best revenge.
> 
> Another alternative is to write and say you have a new job at Helga's House of Pain and you are prepared to see him professionally. Just so he does not stop hurting too soon.






I WISH I could say that I kept my head when he arrived at my place, with roses and "that look" in his eyes... I WISH  I could say that I shut the door in his face, I wish I could say that I do not regret my actions, and that he was worth the chance I gave him... I wish I could say that I am not a stupid idiot.... yeah, I wish...


----------



## Firemajic

Kevin said:


> As long as you're not married it's not really cheating. And if you're a Continental and married, it's expected.





Well, he was the one who dictated the terms of our relationship... he wanted it to be exclusive.... so naturally I thought he was going to be exclusive, but in all reality, he meant that I would be exclusive.. while he continued to have a relationship with both of us.... ;(


----------



## Firemajic

Ptolemy said:


> I know this is satirical and stuff (and this is more towards the discussion than at you Kevin) but still, cheating is cheating. There is no "other side" to it. It's a real scumbag move to go behind someone who has invested so much time, energy, money, indulgence, trust, love etc, just for a one night stand, even if you are not married. If you even think about cheating, you need to hash it out with yourself and ask: "What has gone wrong with this relationship? Am I bored? Unsatisfied? No drive?" and hash them out with your partner. One of my friends was cheated on because her boyfriend was "bored with her".
> 
> If you are bored with them the break up with them before you move on, it's better to let them down easy than to hit them with a full brunt of loss. There is nothing more heart breaking than walking in on your significant other in bed with someone who is not you. It's just sad to me, that someone would be so callous, so vile, that they would destroy someone's feelings for their own gain..





Right, all I wanted was honesty...


----------



## sas

Firemajic said:


> I WISH I could say that I kept my head when he arrived at my place, with roses and "that look" in his eyes... I WISH  I could say that I shut the door in his face, I wish I could say that I do not regret my actions, and that he was worth the chance I gave him... I wish I could say that I am not a stupid idiot.... yeah, I wish...




No one "loves" someone they've known a few months. Why does anyone say it? Why does anyone believe it? 

I just took water to my guy who is sick. Last night I cleaned puke and crap off the floor; willingly and worried. He's done the same for me. Screw flowers--that's love. Let me know when you find the real thing. Hint...if it "smells" too good to be true, it usually isn't.


----------



## Kevin

Firemajic said:


> Well, he was the one who dictated the terms of our relationship... he wanted it to be exclusive.... so naturally I thought he was going to be exclusive, but in all reality, he meant that I would be exclusive.. while he continued to have a relationship with both of us.... ;(


 oh... Well then,  doesn't that trigger the he-wakes up-all trussed/ loraina bobbet-clause?  He should be careful... Seriously though, sounds like a very selfish person. Lying? Use him, abuse him; kick him to the curb. Ok , sorry  just the last part. Who needs that drama?


----------



## Ariel

I've loved my step-daughter since the first night I met her. She was so sweet and shy. She gave me a big hug that night and I lost my heart. I don't regret it at all. 



sas said:


> No one "loves" someone they've known a few months. Why does anyone say it? Why does anyone believe it?
> 
> I just took water to my guy who is sick. Last night I cleaned puke and crap off the floor; willingly and worried. He's done the same for me. Screw flowers--that's love. Let me know when you find the real thing. Hint...if it "smells" too good to be true, it usually isn't.


----------



## Kevin

Ariel said:


> I've loved my step-daughter since the first night I met her. She was so sweet and shy. She gave me a big hug that night and Inlost my heart. I don't regret it at all.


bet that's why they have those warning signs:_ No children or pets- _​cause they know they'll get ya.


----------



## aj47

sas said:


> No one "loves" someone they've known a few months. Why does anyone say it? Why does anyone believe it?
> 
> I just took water to my guy who is sick. Last night I cleaned puke and crap off the floor; willingly and worried. He's done the same for me. Screw flowers--that's love. Let me know when you find the real thing. Hint...if it "smells" too good to be true, it usually isn't.



maybe, maybe not.

Is love active?  If what you're saying is that these kinds of actions are love then ... I don't know where the loveline is.  I mean as different from the friendline.  

My beloved was there for me when my now ex-husband (then separated) kicked in my door and threatened me.  He helped me move my stuff from the house I had left (as part of the separation) to that apartment and then, to a new apartment. This is a Big Deal because I had to rent two separate trucks and I had no driver's license so it was done in his name.  This was within a month of meeting me.

It hasn't quite been thirty years but we're working toward that...and yeah, there's also been some of the kind of thing you describe.  Part of love is meeting needs. And when stuff needs doing, someone does it.  Or, if not, you unravel.  Today, astroandy put washer fluid in my van. It's plant-sex season here and they do it all over my windshield. It's not the same level of need, but it's the same level of care.


----------



## Firemajic

I recently went on a road trip, I drove to Nashville Tennessee, saw it at night with all the lights, spent the night there, then drove on the net day through Alabama, then on in to Pensacola to the Gulf and white sand... 
One evening I went down to a pier, took a bottle of wine and was watching the sun set and the sailboats out in the bay. I heard a some beautiful music, and looked down the pier and there was an old man standing, facing the Gulf, he was playing his guitar. I walked closer so I could hear him better, and without turning his head, he spoke to me and said : the Gulf is calm tonight, are you enjoying the sunset?" I said yes, the colors are spectacular ... he continued playing the guitar as he told me that the sunset was one of the best he had seen in a while, I saw a building on the skyline and asked him if he knew what it was, he said he could not see it because he was blind and had been since birth. I said then how can you see the sunset? He replied that he saw it through his guitar... he said he comes to the pier every evening and lets his guitar show him through music... he told me to close my eyes and listen to his guitar, so I did... and he was right, it was one of the most beautiful sunset's I have ever witnessed... I wish I had words to express the quiet grandeur of the sky on fire, and the sorrow of the sun as the colors faded to grey... I saw it through his music...

Then a woman came out to the pier and took his hand and led him away, he said " it was so nice to meet you, Look with your heart, sometimes your eyes do not see the truth,  you have already found what you are looking for, but you did not see it because your heart is blind"....


----------



## Gofa

Then a woman came out to the pier and took his hand and led him away, he said " it was so nice to meet you, Look with your heart, sometimes your eyes do not see the truth, you have already found what you are looking for, but you did not see it because your heart is blind"....

Mmmmm. I would suggest you write a whole bunch of poems on this kind gift of future understanding

PS i wrote a post about the blind being unable to appreciate scenery. Lovely to have it pointed to as not altogether true

Further from memory its funny i told a good friend who is going blind that he can shift his focus to seeing through his music. 

I like your road trip put it in a blog.  Its well worth the effort


----------



## Firemajic

9:45 AM, Somewhere on the outskirts of Georgia, I pulled into a Panera's to get breakfast. The line was long and I was hungry, so to distract myself I watched the people in line and listened to snippets of conversation... I noticed a couple with a young teenage daughter in front of me in line. The wife was well dressed, cellphone in her face... her husband was well dressed, eyes restlessly undressing a group of young ladies... the teen daughter, trying to talk to her parents, but failed to get their attention. The woman talked to her husband, without taking her eyes off her phone, excitedly exclaiming how many "likes" she had already received on the pics she posted of her new jeans...

  Anyway, they took their food and sat down and I got mine and sat near them and watched as she took pics of her breakfast. Then she leaned close to her daughter, smiled into her phone and took a pic.. her daughter did not smile, and her husband was still busy mentally undressing every female... Then I noticed the daughter watching her dad salivate as he eyed a young girl her age, I knew that she knew exactly what her dad was thinking... His wife was oblivious, eyes on her phone as she waited to see who "liked" her family pics....

The teen daughter caught me watching her and I smiled... she flipped me off... gave me a "fuck you" look... I winked at her and smiled again as I raised my coffee cup in a salute... she grinned and shrugged her thin shoulders.
 I threw away my trash, refilled my hazelnut coffee and hit the road....


----------



## Olly Buckle

Firemajic said:


> A fist full of Doritos..... LMAO..... hahaa.... A puurrfect title for a poem....AND... I am a Clint Eastwood fan... The Good, The Bad, And The Ugly...My guilty pleasure.... well, not counting Doritos, of course...



I am enjoying this thread, but seriously girl you have got to try Kurosawa, Yo Jimbo and Sung du go (I don't know if I spelled them right). They are the Japanese originals, wonderful photography, amazing sound tracks, and sword play instead of gun play, amazing.


----------



## Firemajic

Olly Buckle said:


> I am enjoying this thread, but seriously girl you have got to try Kurosawa, Yo Jimbo and Sung du go (I don't know if I spelled them right). They are the Japanese originals, wonderful photography, amazing sound tracks, and sword play instead of gun play, amazing.




HUMmmmm. .....  well, I may give it a shot, I mean I have freed up a bunch of time by NOT dating ANYMORE... sooo, if there is A LOT of blood and men getting their heads cut of... count me IN...


----------



## Olly Buckle

Firemajic said:


> HUMmmmm. .....  well, I may give it a shot, I mean I have freed up a bunch of time by NOT dating ANYMORE... sooo, if there is A LOT of blood and men getting their heads cut of... count me IN...



The bit where he wants the group on the veranda to apologise to his donkey and he shoots them, they are surrounding him with swords and clubs etc., suddenly arms and heads start coming off.

Regading all the addictions and working stuff out, someone once said to me at an apposite moment, 'What are you doing to yourself'. It is easy to make excuses about getting away from  things, or being pushed into things, but when you accept *you* anre doing this to *yourself* it suddenly gets easier to take another route.Good luck.


----------



## Firemajic

Well I do understand that I have to take responsibility for myself and my actions.. but you know, and I know, that excuses are the life's blood of an addict, and that mindset is a hard thing to change... but I am working on it... Thank you so much for your kind, wise words, I appreciate...


----------



## sas

Fire,

I just stumbled onto this thread! Wish I could read all the comments. But, I must ask, what description profile did you give? Maybe it attracted those responses. Hmmm. Just kidding. Just kidding. But, I'd love to read your profile. 

Maybe I should write one for you, and you can write one for me. I'd attract misogynists. Or, I create them.


----------



## Firemajic

LMAO... well... it was not what I said, I guess it was my profile pic... hahaaa.. the one of me eating a popsicle... hahaaaa..... hey! I was only doing what the instructions said to do... they said post a pic that stands out from the crowd....


----------

